
“OK boomer” isn’t just about the past. It’s about our apocalyptic future - eplanit
https://www.vox.com/2019/11/19/20963757/what-is-ok-boomer-meme-about-meaning-gen-z-millennials
======
ohiovr
I don't fancy myself as judge of the generations. Civilization is better when
it is civilized.

------
DATACOMMANDER
If the average Gen Z / younger millennial is as incapable of using the English
language to express his or her thoughts as Lepera is, I’m happy to forsake my
younger brothers and sisters and join Team Boomer. The best reply to “OK,
boomer”?

“Okay, moron.”

------
0x445442
Boomer's achilles => Believing truth by authority.

Millennial's achilles => Believing there's no such thing as truth.

